# Have A New 23 Rs



## aircare (Mar 30, 2007)

returned home yesterday afternon with a new Outback 23 rs.
spent one night in it and







happy for now.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Congratulations on the new 23RS and for being one of the smartest people in the world, you know they only sell the the 23RS to the smartest people









Welcome to the clan, Look forward to seeing many more posts in the future.

BTW were do you live?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi justus
















to Outbackers!

AND Congratulations on your new 23rs 









You're going to love it!
Post often and Happy Camping,


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Congrats on the new TT. and WELCOME ABOARD!!!!!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

& WELCOME


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Congrats on the new trailer.









And welcome to Outbackers! From where do y'all hail?

Mark


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Congratulations! There are a lot of new 23RS owners, lately.


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Welcoms to the forum.







Congrats on the new Outback...now get out and go camping


----------



## chbcso (Dec 2, 2006)

Congrats on the best TT on the market and welcome to the OUTBACKERS!!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Welcome and Congrats! I have its brother.. 23krs, roo.. Your going to love it!

Carey


----------



## aircare (Mar 30, 2007)

Thanks for all the kind words,will be on the road soon.
Have a few issues to take care of.
Main one is the safety chains are 8 inches too short.
The dealer I bought it from could care less and about 
lost the sale but wife really wanted the TT.

Thanks,
Dewey


----------



## US006641 (Apr 1, 2007)

Hi everyone,
My wife, myself and twin 8 year old boys went out today and almost purchased a new 23RS, however, even with the dealer telling me that my truck could tow this TT I wanted to join a forum and ask some experianced Outback owners if my new 2006 Dodge Ram 1500 2X4 Lone Star Edition that has a 4.7 liter 'Magnum' engine/ manual 6-speed transmission would be enough truck to tow it safely?

Any input, good or bad, would be very much appreciated.

Also, the dealers asking price was $23,000 and he lowered the price to around $19,000 could you tell me if that's a good deal or not?

Thanks,
Rue

Hailing from North Central Texas


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

RUE said:


> Hi everyone,
> My wife, myself and twin 8 year old boys went out today and almost purchased a new 23RS, however, even with the dealer telling me that my truck could tow this TT I wanted to join a forum and ask some experianced Outback owners if my new 2006 Dodge Ram 1500 2X4 Lone Star Edition that has a 4.7 liter 'Magnum' engine/ manual 6-speed transmission would be enough truck to tow it safely?
> 
> Any input, good or bad, would be very much appreciated.
> ...


Welcome Rue,
The truck sounds like it should be just fine for the 23rs








The price on the 23rs sounds too high








Try Holman RV or Lakeshore...get their price and then go back to your dealer, see if he will match the price plus shipping charges. You might even just get a great delivered price from Holman's


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

justus -

We are also the proud owners of a new 23RS!! Can't tell you how much we like it yet, cuz it has not yet been delivered. You need to contact Lakeshore RV in Muskegon MI. My DW and I looked across the nation when searching for our new TT. The deal we got from Lakeshore was the best by far - even with us paying to have it shipped here to Phoenix. The only thing you lose with this type of deal is the dealer orientation of the TT. Anyway we saved many $$$$ from what we would have paid here in Phoenix and the Lakeshore proce is MUCH better than what you are quoting. Good luck.

WRT to towing question. Many answers to this question, but, my "rule of thumb" was to not go any higher than 75-80% of the towing capacity of the TV (9500# in my case) when looking at the GVWR of the TT. The 23RS is 75% of our TV towing capacity. Many dealers tried to tell me to pay no attention to the GVWR and use the dry weight plus add the estimated weight of cargo???? No wonder many people may be having towing problems or stressing the TV too much.









GOOD LUCK in your search!!!


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

RUE said:


> Hi everyone,
> My wife, myself and twin 8 year old boys went out today and almost purchased a new 23RS, however, even with the dealer telling me that my truck could tow this TT I wanted to join a forum and ask some experianced Outback owners if my new 2006 Dodge Ram 1500 2X4 Lone Star Edition that has a 4.7 liter 'Magnum' engine/ manual 6-speed transmission would be enough truck to tow it safely?
> 
> Any input, good or bad, would be very much appreciated.
> ...


Welcome to the forum Rue!







You're smart to ask questions before buying a trailer, salesmen (RV and truck both) are notorious for telling people "you'll be fine" even with set-ups that clearly would be overloading the tow vehicle. You don't mention what your rear end ratio is, that would be helpful to know as it affects your vehicles tow rating. I assume you have a quad cab with the family. According to the Trailer Life 2006 Tow Vehicle ratings, a 1500 QC with 4.7 l engine, 2WD and manual transmission will have a tow rating of 5200 lbs. According to the Outback website, the 23RS is listed with a dry weight of 5080 lbs. and GVWR of 7070 lbs. You would be pushing the limits of your truck even at the dry weight, with the trailer loaded you'll be over your trucks tow rating by quite a bit.









Sorry to give you bad news, but you don't want to be on the road with your family in an unsafe set-up. The big limiting factor with your truck is the small engine, if you had the 5.7 l engine your tow rating would be 7550-8550 lbs., depending on the rear axle ratio, which would be a better combination with the 23RS.

IMO, you'll need to either look for a bigger truck or a smaller trailer. Good luck!


----------



## US006641 (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the information, I have the 3.92 rear end with the Anti-Spin Differential Rear Axle does that make any diferance?

I didn't know that you could purchase a TT in another state and have it shipped to you that's a great idea. 
The final 'non-negotiable' price was $18,995 minus the $5,000 for my Coleman Pop-up and then all of the government additions the price is $15,064 and they thru in the Reese Equalizer, Brake Control, 7 way L/P and Rec. Hitch which was quoted at a total price with installation $995.00
How does this deal sound to all of you?


----------

